

Web Trolls Winning as Incivility Increases? - walterbell
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/15/technology/web-trolls-winning-as-incivility-increases.html

======
reuwsaat
I wouldn't know. I was hellbanned here. Not allowed in the conversation. Very
civil, that hellbanning process is. (All joking aside, it is very, very
frustrating to see articles like this and hear stereotypes like "techies with
poor social skills" only to have an otherwise great web-site like Hacker News
trying to increase civility using practices like hellbanning. Why not just let
individuals permanently hide my articles and comments? Why not a 1000 other
options to work toward these goals. Instead, the internet has gifted us re-
branded censorship and winner takes all marketplaces. It wasn't supposed to be
like this.)

